# web cams ?



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

Do any of you use http://trafficland.com to keep an eye on weather conditions for area's your not close to.
for me I am 30 miles from the nearest city that I plow in so i can keep an eye on the roads using this cam http://trafficland.com/city/I81/index.html


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey thanks for the tip. Thats pretty cool. Another one is weatherbug.com. They have live camera's to.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh man thanks for the link. I'm only about 8 miles away from town, but so many times it's like two different worlds during snow storms. I can't tell you how many times I've had snow here at the house and five miles away I enter into town with nothing, not even a spec of snow. This will allow more peace of mind and also sleep. I've looked in the past for live cams like this but had no luck. I guess new stop lights DO have benefits. Thanks again. Man I love this site. You guys rock.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I do use local traffic cams but one problem is that roads are typically treated and traveled and as such they have less snow buildup on them than parking lots and driveways. You can really get caught with your pants down if you are looking at roads. Try to find a camera that has a lot of grass or an untreated parking lot area for a better point of reference.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

HEStufrthnnails;1337473 said:


> Hey thanks for the tip. Thats pretty cool. Another one is weatherbug.com. They have live camera's to.


Weatherbug seems to use the same camera's I was checking there links out ( http://www.trafficland.com/city/BAL/?rsid=weatherbug)


----------

